# Pancake & Apple Fattie



## hokiesmokie (Jul 20, 2009)

I've wanted to try a pancake fattie for awhile, and I finally tried one this weekend. I used your basic Bisquick pancakes and some Glory brand Fried Apples from a can that we had sitting around. I was a little surprised that the apples were kind of mushy-soft as they came out of the can, but I figured I would use them anyway on my first attempt at this.

I didn't use any syrup inside because I thought the pancakes would just soak it up and would get mushy themselves. The apples had a little sauce associated with them, but not too much.

I wrapped the rolled up fattie in bacon and smoked it for about 2.5 hours at 225-240F over RO lump and apple chips to a final internal temperature of 165F.

It turned out OK. One of my daughters didn't care for the apples, but my other two kids liked them. 

Next time, I'll probably try a canned apple pie filling (or another fruit filling like blueberry or cherry), or maybe something like strawberry preserves. Of course, I also could go the fresh fruit route and use chopped apples with cinnamon sugar or syrup. That's the beauty of the fattie - the sky's the limit!!!

Now for the Q-view:

Ingredients at the ready:


Pancakes layered:


Apples on top of the pancakes:


Rolled up with a bacon weave wrap:


After the smoke:


Sliced open and ready to eat:


I thought this one was OK for a first attempt, but the consistency of the apples might be better with one of the options listed above. I'm sure I'll try this again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 20, 2009)

looks good. i love these fatty threads


----------



## oneshot (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks great! I gotta try me one of those.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 20, 2009)

Darn, all you are missing is eggs, toast & coffee and you would have a "Grand Slam". LOL


----------



## morkdach (Jul 20, 2009)

nice looken fatty you have there


----------



## billbo (Jul 20, 2009)

Good job! I had made a waffle and syrup fattie in the past. The kids loved it!


----------



## fired up (Jul 20, 2009)

Great looking fattie!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 20, 2009)

Fine looking fattie!  It sure looks like it turned out for you.  I did an apple pancake fattie once and it was one of my favorites.  The apples I used were in a syrup and they were really sweet.  

Maybe a small modification like you suggested and it'll be more to your liking next time.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd eat it for breakfast...and lunch....not dinner though, there wouldn't be anything left.


----------



## mistabob (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks pretty good! Did you season it with cinnamon or butter or anything?


----------



## hokiesmokie (Jul 22, 2009)

No, the apples came in a butter-cinnamon sauce, so I just made sure some of that got inside with the apples themselves, and rolled it up. I didn't add anything.


----------



## got14u (Jul 25, 2009)

I did a fatty very similar. But I sauteed my apple in a butter and brown sugar syrup. Then toasted them in the pancake while it was cooking. Then drizzled the remaining butter sugar mix on top of the pancake after laying it on the sausage. It was awsome. hope you can tweek it to your liking. these have been one of our favorites. here is a link to mine. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...922#post281922


----------

